# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  أم تشبه بنتها !!!!!!!! ادخل وشوف

## saladino

*في واحدة من اغرب العمليات التجميلية  استطاعت ام في الخمسين من عمرها ان تصل الى شكل مشابه لشكل ابنتها التي تصغرها بــ 22 عاما 
الام وتدعى جانيت انفقت الاف الدولارات  في العمليات التجميلية واستطاعت ان تصبح توأم ابنتها جين .. السعادة  لم تقتصر على الام فقط بعد نجاح العمليات بل تجاوزتها الى ابنتها الصغيرة التي قالت بأنها تشعر بالسعادة كلما تساءل الناس في الشارع عما اذا كانت هي ووالدتها توأمين !

 شوفوا الصور براحتكوا*

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

والله الناس دى فاضيه ومش لاقيه حاجه مفيده تصرف فلوسها فيها
تسلم ايدك عالموضوع

----------


## nour2005

غريبة فعلاً الحكاية دي يا محمد 
من الواضح ومن خلال صور الأم 
أنها أصبحت تبدو أصغر من إبنتها 
بعد إجراء العملية يعني في مشكلة 
والحل أن البنت لازم تعمل عملية تجميل 
علشان تبدو أصغر من أمها  :: 
تسلم إيدك صلادينو :f:

----------


## القواس

الواحد ميضمنش حاجه بعد كده
و لازم يخلي باله 
ممكن يعاكس البنت تطلع امها 
هههههههههه

 :Chased:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

هههههههههههههه وكده يبقى صدق المثل اللى قال (( أكفى القدرة على فمها , تطلع الأم شبه بنتها ))

----------


## عصام كابو

لو عرفت تطلع الاختلافات السبعة تاخد 75 قرش   :: 

شكرا صلادينو

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ههههههههههههههههههههه

العقل زينة.........

يعني مش كفاية بقت شكل بنتها

كمان لابسة الجيب و البلوزة بتاعتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دي داخلة على طمع..............

ناس فاضية ..........

بس ..طبعا شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طيب البنت دي لو صحبتي

ومثلاً رحت لها في مره

وإتلغبط بنها وبين مامتها وسيحت للبنت عادي

حيكون إيه موقفها .. أمممممممممممممممممم

ربنا يستر على أمهاتنا *

----------


## wafaa hamza

انا اتلخبطت
 معرفتش ابنت من مامتها 
 وجوز الام والذى هو ابو البنت يعرفهم ازاى من بعض كان الله فى عونه

----------


## بنت النيل77

*سبحان اللة هى الام  مين فيهم بالظبط الصغيرة ولا الكبيرة 
انت لخبطنى بجد يامثبت العقل يارب
عموما شكرا لك على الصور*

----------


## saladino



----------


## تقي جاد

نعم أنها شكل بنتها لاكن مضحكه هههههههههههههههههههههه و شكرا لكم على الصوره

                                             ............

----------


## saladino



----------


## رنا على

فعلا متعرفش تطلع البنت من امها
وصحيح الام شكلها اصغر من بنتها
شكرا صلادينو على الصور الجميلة دى

----------


## وفاء علاء

يا لهوي فضيين جدا
شكرا على الموضوع الغريب

----------


## saladino

**

----------

